# Pro- speakers



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

Is it wise to use "pro-Audio" concert speakers indoors?  would they be ill suited for this , I don't own any but I always wondered if they would be overbearing indoors. not to metion most of them have big horn tweeters. :hide:


----------



## fredm (Aug 28, 2008)

I have heard many pro audio speakers close up and I have found they are more suited to volume rather than sound quality. They really have to get loud and handle getting knocked over and loading in and out of trucks. A home audio speaker is made to just sit in one place and sound great closeup at much lower volumes.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I read that some have used the monitor speakers (same used on studios) on their HT's ... but I don't recall about the PA speakers :yes:

I have a pair of Gemini GSM1250 that I wonder how they sound on the HT ... maybe one of this days I'll try :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

General the speakers you see hanging from a rig at a concert are so called "Long throw" and are well suited for that use. For home use they will be very particular about placement and difficult to EQ. However there are some pro concert speakers that will work very well in a smaller closed room environment Community and EV have some very nice full range cabinets that would work really well.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

I have seen living room HT setups that have JBL Pro-audio/PA speakers as fronts.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

It's totally do-able. Depending on the product, it could work very well if you're needing that kind of output. And if you are needing that kind of output, typical consumer-audio speakers will not work anyway.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

There are some PA speakers that have a rep for sounding quite good (Danley, JBL Pro, EAW) and of course there are also the ones that do not sound so good. Depends on what you need to do. If you only listen at -15 or -10 from reference at the loudest, you have no need of a pro audio set-up. However if you want to listen at -5 or even above reference level and have the speakers be utterly clean and unstrained then a good pa set-up is probably right for you. There are few "regular" speaker sets that will do this ( think big Klipsch, or other large high sensitivity speakers with chunky amps) . Your average dual 6.5" mains with 150w amp will not tread there.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Ricci: A lot will also depend on the room, ie. listening distances. 1.5M away isn't too big of a deal, and smaller consumer audio speakers will get pretty loud. At 4-5M away, or more, there is a need for greater output just to reach the same levels at the listening position.


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

I think you should google My Home Theater - Collins Cinema. He is using pro speakers and amps, and has experimented with several types of pro speakers. He has put together a really good website that I believe will tell you what you want to know.
When I was in my mid 20's and Disco was king, I owned and operated a very large mobile DJ business, I kept the sound system hooked up in my living room except for the times we were playing a dance. There was a pair of altec lansing Voice of the theaters, a pair of altec lansing 1204b's, and a pair of acoustics. I don't remember the model # of the acoustics but they had dual 12" woofers and horns. I powered them with a pair of Pioneer Spec 2 amps, which gave me 1000 watts RMS. I listened to Disco , Rock Smooth jazz, and all of the current pop. I don't know what I would think about that system today, but at that time my friends and I all thought it was awsome. I can remember going to an AC/DC concert, coming home, throwing Back in Black on a turntable, cranking the volume, and thinking, WOW I can duplicate the sound pressure level of the concert in my living room. Whats overkill? Sorry I didn't hear you.


----------

